# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 02/23/2019

## Kris

Annalise, a rather beautiful snowshoe ragdoll cat was lost. She was once a happy and content kitty pet, enjoying plenty of lap cuddles, sleeping next to her human on the bed and enjoying plenty of wet and dry food. But as time had passed, Annalise had felt an urge to explore the outdoors, managing to slip out the door at one point. 

At first, she was content to just explore the backyard and sit on the fence, looking into the woods that was beyond her fence, always going back inside when her human called. But one time, she had felt an even stronger urge to explore, how-ever she was cautious. She loved her human, and if she were to go into the wilderness, she would need a good reason to.. 

This is where your OC comes into effect- Some time had passed since Annalise had begun going outside, and one day, as she was sitting on her fence, she spots a new cat, one she didn't know, and she knew all the kitty pets and street cats. The wild cat, smelling a new and different scent, goes to investigate, knowing it was that of a kitty pet. What happens (whether the clan cat greets the kitty pet with enthusiasm or the clan cat is cautious, leaving, leading Annalise to follow, or even something else) is up to the flow of the RP. 

Warrior Cats

----------

